# Some Albino Blue eye Pleco egg Shots and fry tumbler



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here some pics i shot last night, i moved them into the fry device to better keep eye on them  These were made on Friday Evening, the spawning, very shortly they will be much more developed, more pics to come on the development for everyone 

These are Albino Blue Eye pleco eggs, got them in on weds last week, and they bred on friday


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

awesome dude i cant wait to see the fry


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

awww even the eggs are cute lol 
can't wait till u get some shots of the fry!!!!
I have never heard of blue eyed plecos before, thats neat.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you ought to see my fry device....a clear plastic container with an airstone..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea I remember them types John! I used Gladware! lol,


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks good! I can't wait to see the fry!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)




----------

